# Les Paul LPJ Project



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Picked this up in trade a while ago and I think I'll do a bit of work on it. Fingerboard is quite nice, good frets. I don't like the completely dull finishes, although I know that's how Gibson kept the costs down.They also installed a PCB with plug and play connectors. Pups are Gibson 490 and 498. This is a 2013 model btw.

The finish, as you can see, is pretty dead looking.










I've started cleaning, polishing, and buffing, and it's coming along. here's my "finger" test 



















Next steps will be to gut the electronics and start over. I have a couple of pairs of nice pups available, some WB's in double cream, and some Vinehams with nickel covers. Both should look pretty good. I've got lots of pots but I may spring for a new input jack and switch so that I don't have to mess with the plug and play connectors.

Any thoughts on the correct wire type and size to wire all this up?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I really don't mind the finish. It's different than most Studios. Nice project.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

What have you used to polish the top? That looks really nice.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The guitar looks great! Actually, one of my favourite finishes on an LP. Congrats!!

As far a wire goes, I like 22 gauge (stranded...obviously/logically). The cloth covered wire is nice to work with. 

I also like to use (insulated) shielded single conductor wire (with around 20 gauge stranded for the inside conductor) as I find it easy to work with and tidy. 
I am not a huge fan of the vintage braided shielded wire...although many others like it and it is a perfectly fine option/choice.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I started of with a very light coat of Turtle Wax rubbing compound. Followed by a few coats of Mothers Scratch Remover, and the multiple coats of Virtuoso Premium Polish. And lots and lots of elbow grease  I'll probably hit it with a few more coats of polish for good measure.

I was going to go with 22 gauge Dave, thanks for the confirmation 

CAVEAT - I'm doing this for fun on an inexpensive instrument. Most folks wouldn't/shouldn't do this to their favourite guitar 

This from premier Guitar:

*Please note:* If your guitar has a satin finish, _never_ buff or polish it. Cleaning is fine, but buffing and polishing a satin finish will make it look blotchy.

*Another cautionary note:* If you have a vintage instrument with a nitro finish, be aware that as a normal part of the aging process, most nitro finishes will change color and develop a sheen or patina. When cleaning a vintage guitar, go easy—you simply want to remove the dirt, oils, and sweat. The underlying patina adds to the instrument’s value, and removing it to make the finish shiny and pretty will devalue your guitar.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

davetcan said:


> This from premier Guitar:
> 
> *Please note:* If your guitar has a satin finish, _never_ buff or polish it. Cleaning is fine, but buffing and polishing a satin finish will make it look blotchy.


Satin finishes have an added flattening agent so even if polished and buffed they cannot achieve a transparent gloss finish.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

dradlin said:


> Satin finishes have an added flattening agent so even if polished and buffed they cannot achieve a transparent gloss finish.


Understood, and I don't need it to be "glossy". The back of the neck has already achieved quite a nice shine just from playing. If I can get the top close to that I'll be more than happy.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Picked this up in trade a while ago and I think I'll do a bit of work on it


I am glad you like my feet job , when I got this off Kijiji it was unplayable. The frets stuck out so far they felts as if they were cutting my hand. 

I spent hours on that board to get it there. I miss that neck but am enjoying the sound of the strat 

Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vokey design said:


> I am glad you like my feet job , when I got this off Kijiji it was unplayable. The frets stuck out so far they felts as if they were cutting my hand.
> 
> I spent hours on that board to get it there. I miss that neck but am enjoying the sound of the strat
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


LOL, didn't know you'd done the frets, much better than anything I could have done. The neck is very nice.

Glad the strat is working out for you. I need to pick up some wire and then I can move on to stage 2. I may even have a good set of tuners kicking around so will add them if I do.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't mind the finish...but wouldn't lust for it...
I also find it odd that they didn't do the cavities and that the stain didn't really penetrate the wood very deep

but...def looking forward to the end product as I too enjoy rebuilding for $hits and giggles


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Kinda dig this finish. Reminds me of old, dirty pallet wood--in a good way. It's practically begging for a diamond-plate steel pickguard.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like it. Faded finish to a shine but without a clear coat and some worn nickel hardware, VOS style, would be awesome.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

The top has some interesting flaming in the maple.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I think this is about as good as I can get it using my low tech method. Good enough for me anyway 










This won't work for the back as the mahogany is too open grained. I'll see if i can do something with the flat black headstock but I'm not holding my breath. You can see on this pic where I've started rubbing out the nut end and it is at least turning a bit darker. I'll get the tuning heads off and give it a go.










Not sure what pups to use. Feel free to vote. The second pic looks better in person, they're cream not white.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

I go for the double cream.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Definitely covers off. This isn't one of the more refined Historics. I think the double cream are the shiznitz.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

+1 on the double cream


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here it is. Had to make a few concessions on the wiring as i didn't have the pots that I thought i did. Ended up leaving the PCB in there and just attached the pups to it. Still sounds quite good but I'll likely gut it properly at some point.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm wishing I would have kept my SGJ now. That finish looks really nice. Very well done.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice job Dave, that looks like a road ready rocker!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> I'm wishing I would have kept my SGJ now. That finish looks really nice. Very well done.





sulphur said:


> Nice job Dave, that looks like a road ready rocker!


Thanks guys, a pretty cheap way to get into a US made LP , especially for playing out in those, er, less than savoury bars


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Ended up leaving the PCB in there and just attached the pups to it. Still sounds quite good but I'll likely gut it properly at some point.


Looks great Dave!

Not being critical or argumentative...just curious. Why change the existing PCB and pots?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Looks great Dave!
> 
> Not being critical or argumentative...just curious. Why change the existing PCB and pots?


I'm anal!

I may never do it but a small irrational part of me says it would sound better, LOL.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> .....but a small irrational part of me says it would sound better, LOL.


Thanks...I suspected that.


----------

